
Neuroners: The awakening - neuroners
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00RMF0E98?ie=UTF8&redirectFromSS=1&pc_redir=T1&noEncodingTag=1&fp=1
======
visarga
It's almost comic how uninformed sci-fi authors can be. For example, in
classic movies, robots had excellent reasoning capabilities but they couldn't
speak but in a tin-voice. Well, speech synthesis is solved to a high degree.
My laptop speaks better than those mastermind robots did.

In this novel, the protagonist is uploaded, but then, all he can do is think.
He cannot feel anything, no sensations. Why? Computer vision rivals human
vision, and in some cases surpasses it. I don't see vision or other senses
being hard to implement. The hard part is reasoning and dialogue.

An uploaded mind would be capable of many things, like getting new senses,
living in a virtual world or being embodied in a robotic avatar, creating many
copies of himself, creating modified versions of himself (without some
memories, or different traits), accessing instantly other minds or archives of
information, suspending himself for travel in space or time, creating an
automatic "restore from backup" system in case of accidental death, or
becoming a part of a collective consciousness.

------
neuroners
A short novel on mind transplantation

